# Dark or light sable?



## Maverick&Goose (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

It's been really neat to see Maverick's color progression the past 5 weeks. He has gone from really dark all over... To almost a silver hue on top of his black and tan... And now at 14 weeks his black seems to be getting dark again. When I pet against the grain of his fur, he has a brownish undercoat. These are pics from today. Any guesses how dark of a sable he may be? His mother was a very light silver sable and his dad was a dark red and black. Thanks!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Is he a patterned sable? He doesn't look like your average sable. Take a look at the dog in my Avatar; he's a dark sable. Maybe he's black and tan. Do you have younger puppy pictures? They could tell me more.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like a black and tan. The word sable is a wide range but that pup wouldn't be what I'd consider a true sable.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is a patterned sable.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He'll look practically like a black and tan, with tan hairs showing in the black.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like a black and tan -- with colour paling (bitch stripe)

post a pedigree or post a picture of the pup when younger and a picture of the dam


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Neither. He's black and tan.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you have pics of him as a little puppy? That will settle the sable vs. black & tan question.


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Feb 27, 2014)

Sure! Here is the day we brought him home at 9 weeks: 








[/URL][/IMG]

And here is around 12ish weeks when he started to lighten all over before getting dark again:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd say a patterned sable as well, who knows if he'll get a bitch stripe. What do the parents and others back in the pedigree look like? Do you have the pedigree?


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Feb 27, 2014)

My husband has the pedigree at work... I need to take some time and look through his lineage. His parents were both on premises and his dad was a very bold black and red and his mom was a very light silvery sable


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, if it wasn't for that 2nd puppy pic, I would have said black and tan also! 

Definitely a patterned sable.


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

this is Lucie at 3 months I consider her light sable her dad is a darker sable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

And these are Lucie's parents









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

he is the weirdest pattern sable ive ever seen..looks blk/tan until I saw that 12 week pic..but wow..odd pattern sable ...cute pup though!


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Feb 27, 2014)

Aww she's going to look just like her mom! What a pretty girl.


----------

